# HDTV in Puerto Rico



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

:lol: I hope the retailers here in Puerto Rico apply the same offer as they anounced in the Chat last night. A lot of people will be interested, I hope that they don't charge alot for the installation of the dish at 61.5.

Nelson


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

neljtorres said:


> :lol: I hope the retailers here in Puerto Rico apply the same offer as they anounced in the Chat last night. A lot of people will be interested, I hope that they don't charge alot for the installation of the dish at 61.5.
> 
> Nelson


Nelson:
The offers you saw last night DON'T APPLY to Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico because no DHA plan covers outside the mainland.The only options we have is to BUY the equipment unless Charlie change the game for those of us who have a different threatment from D.N and for installation for 61.5 remember all installations here have been made by Independents contractors and DN don't have the control over that.:nono2:


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

When I got my 6000($150), there was an offer only available for the US, they ended up covering PR, so let's hope Dish prepare a good offer for us.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Tom_P said:


> When I got my 6000($150), there was an offer only available for the US, they ended up covering PR, so let's hope Dish prepare a good offer for us.


Don't hold your breath my friend.


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm in the same boat ... hopes DISH comes with a good offer for us in Puerto Rico.. I would like to get all HD channels but I don't want to empty my pockets for that.. I know I need another dish at 61.5 because right now I have only dish 500 and getting the basic hd pack for 9.99. 


I'll call my retailer in a week or two and see what they have for us.. If not I will switch to Liberty CableVision that they will start offering HD channels in the upcoming months.. Adelphia already have some HD channels offers.. like 5-6 channels.. 


Saludos desde Caguas.. 
-embeleco


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

embeleco said:


> I'm in the same boat ... hopes DISH comes with a good offer for us in Puerto Rico.. I would like to get all HD channels but I don't want to empty my pockets for that.. I know I need another dish at 61.5 because right now I have only dish 500 and getting the basic hd pack for 9.99.
> 
> I'll call my retailer in a week or two and see what they have for us.. If not I will switch to Liberty CableVision that they will start offering HD channels in the upcoming months.. Adelphia already have some HD channels offers.. like 5-6 channels..
> 
> ...


wait my friend there always alternatives for us,Just wait.


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

technoguy said:


> wait my friend there always alternatives for us,Just wait.


Its funny... Today I got home and I have a letter from Liberty CableVision saying they will launch their HD Lineup on April 1, 2006.. It will include MTV-HD, ESPN-HD, Universal-HD, Discovery-HD, among others..

Now.... I need to decide what to do... I prefer staying with Dish but in order to get all 25 HD Channels I need to put down a lot of money.. 

-embeleco


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

embeleco said:


> Its funny... Today I got home and I have a letter from Liberty CableVision saying they will launch their HD Lineup on April 1, 2006.. It will include MTV-HD, ESPN-HD, Universal-HD, Discovery-HD, among others..
> 
> Now.... I need to decide what to do... I prefer staying with Dish but in order to get all 25 HD Channels I need to put down a lot of money..
> 
> -embeleco


No you don't worst case scenario $369.99. for the 61.5 I will help you.


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

technoguy said:


> No you don't worst case scenario $369.99. for the 61.5 I will help you.


Techno,

I have a friend of mine that is selling a 6 footer dish that he was using for directv. Would that work with dish for the 61.5? How much you think is the best value for that 6 footer.. it seems to be in good conditioned.. .I have a picture that I can send it to you if necessary...

Thanks,
embeleco


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Well it is $400 new. I have 3 of them and two were used when I bought them, one for $200 back in 2001, and the other about 6 months ago for $140(when the Voom channels started on Dish). Just make an offer to your friend...


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

Tom_P said:


> Well it is $400 new. I have 3 of them and two were used when I bought them, one for $200 back in 2001, and the other about 6 months ago for $140(when the Voom channels started on Dish). Just make an offer to your friend...


Well what about 80 dollars? I think I will buy it for 90 dollars.. he seems to accept that.. he just want to put it out of his house. I already have a Dish 500 with 2 five footer inthe roof.. and I don't know if a 6 footer is too big that will look bad in the roof.. a question... do you think that a 5 footer will do the job for the 61.5 only for the HD Channels.. I live in Caguas, PR. I have a friend that I can swap the 6 footer for the 5 footer just in case the 6 footer looks bad on my roof... Remember that is a 6 footer that he was using for directv.. and I hope it works with Dish.. I know I need the LNB and everything else but that is another story..

Any comments,
-embeleco


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Well I gave you a $100 and go from Cabo Rojo to Caguas to pick it up, don't worry it will look very good on my roof.. 
Embeleco, to get all Voom Channels you need the 6 footer, thansponder 1-3 are weak over here.


----------



## Jossy122 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm in need to get a larger dish for 61.5, any one know of any used ones on the island? 

please let me know.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Jossy122 said:


> I'm in need to get a larger dish for 61.5, any one know of any used ones on the island?
> 
> please let me know.


Guys ,guys you can get the 61.5 with or at least 4' I'm sure about that ,If somebody is selling you a 6 footer for $100.00 take it without blink twice but you don't need to rush in a search for big dishes,D* latin america who have bussines in PR from the Beginnig never had 6 ' for they sys installations,however E* was in the start of their bussines here. Embeleco let me know when you get your dish also let me know your system setup,Ex if you have more than 3 receivers you may want to go with a SW 64 instead 3 sw21 in cascade.I live in San German so if Tom P who lives in Cabo Rojo wants to do the trip let me know.
PD: VOOM are on tp 1,3,5,7 new ones will be on 9,11,13 and15 CBSHD tp17 R1,ESPN2 HD tp 2 E3 They're no weak tp they're distant tp.


----------



## wallacezepp (Feb 16, 2004)

Technoguy:

You keep on telling us that a 4 footer will do the trick for 61.5. But I have a 5 footer looking at 61.5 and get marginal levels for all transponders in Rainbow 1 and excellent levels for all transponders at echostar 3.

Is there a trick involve in your solution. I live in carolina. Can you share your solution before i move one of my 6 footers to 61.5

Thanks,

Wallace


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

wallacezepp said:


> Technoguy:
> 
> You keep on telling us that a 4 footer will do the trick for 61.5. But I have a 5 footer looking at 61.5 and get marginal levels for all transponders in Rainbow 1 and excellent levels for all transponders at echostar 3.
> 
> ...


No wallace there're no tricks just a good meter to alling your dish and patience.
Use this link to get yor exact point for alling your dish.If you still have fading issues let me know my mom lives in Country Club.

http://satellitetv.digitalinsurrection.com/dishpointing.php


----------



## murguiton (Feb 2, 2006)

I am also interested in getting a 6 footer for the 61.5, please let me know and if its used better


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

murguiton said:


> I am also interested in getting a 6 footer for the 61.5, please let me know and if its used better


well defenitly will work better for what you're looking for


----------



## murguiton (Feb 2, 2006)

technoguy said:


> well defenitly will work better for what you're looking for


Thanks man! i Have right now a 4 footer for 119, a 6 footer for 110. With rain( a lot) I lose my signal in the 119 but with the 6 footer the signal in 110 is flawless. I was offered a 5 footer for half price of the 6'. I want the 6' but the price gap is so huge that i was thinking of switching my 6' to 61.5 and getting the 5' for 110 but i dont want to risk losing signal on the 110 since it has the NBA PASS and that is huge for me

I would prefer the 6' so if anyone could help it would be great


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

murguiton said:


> Thanks man! i Have right now a 4 footer for 119, a 6 footer for 110. With rain( a lot) I lose my signal in the 119 but with the 6 footer the signal in 110 is flawless. I was offered a 5 footer for half price of the 6'. I want the 6' but the price gap is so huge that i was thinking of switching my 6' to 61.5 and getting the 5' for 110 but i dont want to risk losing signal on the 110 since it has the NBA PASS and that is huge for me
> 
> I would prefer the 6' so if anyone could help it would be great


I don't see you'll have any problems ,a lot of folks here are getting 110 sat feed with a DTV latino dish and that one is a 3' with no fading issues so with your dish setup you'll be ok.


----------



## murguiton (Feb 2, 2006)

Tom_P said:


> Well it is $400 new. I have 3 of them and two were used when I bought them, one for $200 back in 2001, and the other about 6 months ago for $140(when the Voom channels started on Dish). Just make an offer to your friend...


Where can you find them for $400? I have called a couple of places and they are over $500!


----------



## murguiton (Feb 2, 2006)

I found a 6 footer!! a friend of mine who is an installer came today and aligned it to the echostar 61.5 West but i dont get a lock in transponders 3, 5 even though they have better signals than other transponders that are locked.
i called E* and they told me I cant activate the VOOM channels right now without the 211 which i am going to order in a few days but the thing is, on which transponders do i need to focus on in order to get the best signal?, i live in rio piedras


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

To get transponders 1-3-5-7 you need an hd receiver with the initial data downloaded.
As a matter of fact I installed a 211 today with a setup of 6'-5'-4' antennas. The customer has a 3lcd 60" Sony. The new Voom Channels look great specially the game channel. The monus of the games presented look oustanding.
I'm waiting for the 622, I don't have a PVR, my old 7200 is dead, so I'm gonna wait. The good thing is that the 211 and 622 are covered on the new customers offers.


----------



## murguiton (Feb 2, 2006)

Tom_P said:


> To get transponders 1-3-5-7 you need an hd receiver with the initial data downloaded.
> As a matter of fact I installed a 211 today with a setup of 6'-5'-4' antennas. The customer has a 3lcd 60" Sony. The new Voom Channels look great specially the game channel. The monus of the games presented look oustanding.
> I'm waiting for the 622, I don't have a PVR, my old 7200 is dead, so I'm gonna wait. The good thing is that the 211 and 622 are covered on the new customers offers.


i have the HD channels in the 110 with the 811 with the latest software but right now when my friend was realigning the dish this morning we couldnt find a lock in those transponders (1,3,5) . Is the rainbow 1 the same as the echostarIII??? ithink maybe that could be the problem


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rainbow1 and Echostar3 are two different satellites. They are close to each other in the 61.5° orbital slot, but they have different footprints.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

James Long said:


> Rainbow1 and Echostar3 are two different satellites. They are close to each other in the 61.5° orbital slot, but they have different footprints.


JL you're right in your assesmnet but for installation pourpose on the allingment Tom P is right on the spot, without a HD ird to get the tp data and the installer will be unable to make a correct allingmnet on all VOOM and and the new HD content on those sats.


----------



## GlennC (Feb 12, 2006)

FYI I live in Hawaii. I have 3 dishes including a 1.2 meter at 129 which was installed on 1/30/05 by a Dish authorized rep (82+ signal) at considerable expense. Dish will not allow me to subscribe to Voom saying that my Hawaii zip code doesn't qualify. I have a 921 and i've been with dish since 2000. I am very disappointed with my experience.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

GlennC said:


> FYI I live in Hawaii. I have 3 dishes including a 1.2 meter at 129 which was installed on 1/30/05 by a Dish authorized rep (82+ signal) at considerable expense. Dish will not allow me to subscribe to Voom saying that my Hawaii zip code doesn't qualify. I have a 921 and i've been with dish since 2000. I am very disappointed with my experience.


 Welcome GlennC
You're not the only one who are reporting the same situation I think E* is discriminating against you people over there in Hawaii,Is no reason to deny you service for VOOM or the other new HD content if you can get 129sat .It just no fair for you.:nono2:


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

Tom_P said:


> To get transponders 1-3-5-7 you need an hd receiver with the initial data downloaded.
> As a matter of fact I installed a 211 today with a setup of 6'-5'-4' antennas. The customer has a 3lcd 60" Sony. The new Voom Channels look great specially the game channel. The monus of the games presented look oustanding.
> I'm waiting for the 622, I don't have a PVR, my old 7200 is dead, so I'm gonna wait. The good thing is that the 211 and 622 are covered on the new customers offers.


Hi.

Tom are you saying that the 211 and 622 offers in the states are available here in Puerto Rico? What about the upgrade path already available in USA? I have an 811 receiver that I would like to swap for a 211 and then find a 622 for my 2nd HDTV set. I already bought a 6 footer to point it to 61.5 to get all VOOM HD Channels and the others but haven't put it in the roof yet because of the need to swap the 811 in order to get those new channels...

I live in Caguas,PR.

-embeleco


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

embeleco said:


> Hi.
> 
> Tom are you saying that the 211 and 622 offers in the states are available here in Puerto Rico? What about the upgrade path already available in USA? I have an 811 receiver that I would like to swap for a 211 and then find a 622 for my 2nd HDTV set. I already bought a 6 footer to point it to 61.5 to get all VOOM HD Channels and the others but haven't put it in the roof yet because of the need to swap the 811 in order to get those new channels...
> 
> ...


The only way you can get those is through a retailer or via internet,No lease plan to PR or VI ,You need to BUY IT in order to activate it on your account.


----------



## wallacezepp (Feb 16, 2004)

This is the answer i got from dish regarding the promotions available in the US to PR customers.

Dear Mr. Zeppenfeldt,

Thank you for your email. We appreciate your interest in getting upgraded receivers. We have researched your account and it shows that at this time leasing promotion for ViP series receivers are not available in Alaska, Puerto Rico, or U.S. Virgin Islands. It is best to check back often by logging in to hxxp://xxx.dishnetwork.com/myaccount to view the latest updates and upgrade offers available to you or you can also check the nearest retailer in your area.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please contact our Customer Service Center at 1-800-333-3474.

Sincerely,

DISH Network eCare

What this means for current customer is that you will have to pay full price for the VIP series receivers because there is no upgrade promotion availabel for us at this time.

Also before you subscribe to any of teh new HD packages you should read the following

*Puerto Rico DMA Locals and New York Distant Locals Price Changes - Effective February 1, 2006.*
Puerto Rico customers who subscribe to either the new DishFAMILY entertainment package or any of the new DishHD programming packages will no longer receive the New York Distant Local Networks as included programming at no additional charge in conjunction with the Puerto Rico DMA locals.
- As of February 1, 2006, a new customer with qualifying programming who requests both the Puerto Rico DMA local networks and New York Distant Local Networks will be charged $5.00/mo. for the Puerto Rico DMA, and the standalone rate of $5.99/mo. for the New York Distant Locals.
- If they subscribe to only the New York Distant Local Networks and not their local DMA, they will be charged $5.00/mo.
- If they subscribe to only their local DMA and not the New York Distant Local Networks, they will be charged $5.00/mo.

Once again, we can consider us second class customers.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

wallacezepp said:


> This is the answer i got from dish regarding the promotions available in the US to PR customers.
> 
> Dear Mr. Zeppenfeldt,
> 
> ...


Sadly true:nono2:


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

About the Puerto Rico Local Package Bundle with the New York Channels! 

:sure: That's because we got a ABC station and WB/UPN station, and pretty soon by the same owner's of these channels Storefront Television we will get a CBS WVXF and a NBC WVGN. These stations get there feeds from New York.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

neljtorres said:


> :sure: That's because we got a ABC station and WB/UPN station, and pretty soon by the same owner's of these channels Storefront Television we will get a CBS WVXF and a NBC WVGN. These stations get there feeds from New York.


Nel:
That's nothing to do with UPN or ABC locals,this is about upgrade equipment with Dish.In order to get the new HD content we need to BUY the new Vip series or the 411,No Lease for Us.


----------



## wallacezepp (Feb 16, 2004)

neljtorres said:


> :sure: That's because we got a ABC station and WB/UPN station, and pretty soon by the same owner's of these channels Storefront Television we will get a CBS WVXF and a NBC WVGN. These stations get there feeds from New York.


Those stations are low power stations and are not capable to transmit their signal to the whole island. That's why we will not have any restrictions to keep on receiving New York or any other distant networks.


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Techno I guess he referring to the last part of the message that stated that the locals for PR are no loger bundled with the NY Distant Networks..
By the way those channels are awfull in terms of picture quality..... Besided can't get them with a roof OTA antenna in Cabo Rojo...same as channel 13.


The HD offer is for new subscribers as Techoguy and I stated. I had no problems activating the unit last Saturday.

Remeber people in PR, to get ALL Voom channels a 6 footer is needed, we made tests last Saturday with a 5 footer but is not enough for a stable signal. We used Dish Pro Lnbs and switch(DP34).


----------



## murguiton (Feb 2, 2006)

Is there any difference between the 211 and the 411 apart from the ethernet port 
anything on the screen apperance, software or capacity to view channels???


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

technoguy said:


> Nel:
> That's nothing to do with UPN or ABC locals,this is about upgrade equipment with Dish.In order to get the new HD content we need to BUY the new Vip series or the 411,No Lease for Us.


:lol: I am not talking about the HD, I am talking about the New York channels in the Puerto Rico Local Package.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

murguiton said:


> Is there any difference between the 211 and the 411 apart from the ethernet port
> anything on the screen apperance, software or capacity to view channels???


Nope, unless you consider the lables to be a difference.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

neljtorres said:


> :lol: I am not talking about the HD, I am talking about the New York channels in the Puerto Rico Local Package.


----------



## Illan (Jun 19, 2005)

im looking for a coulpe of isx footers anyone?


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Well my 622 is on its way, I hope it gets here before the weekend.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Tom_P said:


> Well my 622 is on its way, I hope it gets here before the weekend.


I got my 211 VIP on Saturday and now is up and running with the glitches mentioned around all boards,other than that is working very well,I also noticed the signal strengh from my 61.5 is even better with this Ird,and for the guy who wants a 6' I'm still have a used one but don't have the lnb brackets,But we can made a custom ones in Todays Satellites Television.


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Ahhh!! The damn thing is on backorder... They just told me that they are expecting a batch between Thursday and Friday, so no 622 this weekend... Mountain Bike it is....


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Well Techno I finally installed my 622, a couple of glitches two, but I loved. The two tuner option is a plus, I used subscribed to east and west Distant Networks just to have the option to record conflicting programs in the same time zone, at a later time.

Hey check your PM I need to check your installation, your 4 foot option is a good one for poeple with less budget, I have a couple of friends that we can help. By the way can you tell me which Chinese made dish are you using?


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Tom_P said:


> Well Techno I finally installed my 622, a couple of glitches two, but I loved. The two tuner option is a plus, I used subscribed to east and west Distant Networks just to have the option to record conflicting programs in the same time zone, at a later time.
> 
> Hey check your PM I need to check your installation, your 4 foot option is a good one for poeple with less budget, I have a couple of friends that we can help. By the way can you tell me which Chinese made dish are you using?


Hi Tom :
I just let a message in your cell phone. I'm glad you finally got your 622 The chinese dish I'am using is the same I'm using for my regulars installations,The distributor who brought them here is Todays Satellites,So I'll gladly to help you out.


----------

